# Blizzard 680-lt on 2004 jeep TJ ???



## THEKNEEBITER (Sep 30, 2003)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone out here has any info on the Blizzard 680-lt snowplow ? I have a 2004 Wrangler and want to get a plow for it. I found the blizzard searching the net. Just curious as to the quality. I wanted a Fisher but they do not make one for the tj jeep. I would rather an all metal plow. Just have a bad feeling about polly plows. With metal you can paint,weld, and repair much easier than polly . any tips or help would be great.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Does not look like a bad plow for your TJ. You have to make some compromises on a light weight vehical and if you want a big heavy steel plow you can weld, get a bigger vehical. Used as it was designed, you should not have much trouble with it and may not even have to beef up front suspension any either. Curtis catalogs a beefier 7 ft model for a 01 Wrangler (not sure of frame changes with a 04 though)


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

THEKNEEBITER said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone out here has any info on the Blizzard 680-lt snowplow ? I have a 2004 Wrangler and want to get a plow for it. I found the blizzard searching the net. Just curious as to the quality. I wanted a Fisher but they do not make one for the tj jeep. I would rather an all metal plow. Just have a bad feeling about polly plows. With metal you can paint,weld, and repair much easier than polly . any tips or help would be great.


Sure. What would you like to know? If it's the same as an 03 then you can put a 720LT on it. (7'2")


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

I just had a 680 installed on my 01 Wrangler.Nothing needed for frontend sag.No snow yet so cant say how it plows.Looks good on the Jeep.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*no changes*

I don't think the frame has changes since 97+


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a 680 on My 98 sport 6cyl automatic. I believe the weight is only around 250lbs. This is my second season with it. I have to say until today it was great. Absolutley no problems. It trips much easier than the larger ones but I suppose thats just normal for the lighter plows. Unfortunately today I took it out of the garage and plugged it in. and only got a clicking noise. Similar to a bad starter in your car. I unplugged it and pulled the Ram up to the 680 and plugged it in and it worked fine. So i guess the problem is in the jeep. I have no clue what I'm looking at so I'm hoping the dealer can see me Sat morning. If not i hope this is just a salting weekend b/c to do my route i need that Jeep. Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If you want to know I paid $2900/$3000 installed cash only in Nov 03..
Regards,
Jack


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Your solenoid is clicking? Check to make sure power is flowing through it with a test light or meter. One side should always be hot (big terminal) the second big terminal will only be hot when you activate the plow. If it is not hot when activating the plow check your solenoid ground (should be if you are hearing it click). Make sure all of your connections are clean, including the molded connectors and your solenoid/battery connections. If all else is good, replace the solenoid. Make sure to disconnect it from the battery first. You can find a solenoid at any auto parts store. Look for one that is meant for plows first (usually a brand called SAM), if they don't have one ask the parts guy for one. That will get you through the weekend. 

That should clear up any problems.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

If it clicks and pump on plow doesn't come on then probably you have dirt-bad positive or nevative cable connections.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Thanks guys*

Almost embarrassed to tell this... when i changed the battery in October I put the negative cable on and did not connect the positive one (from the solenoid) I looked at the cables and for some reason I did't pick up the fact that i left it off. It took me going to the plow dealer this morning and he realized it in about 15 seconds. I just wanted to crawl under the nearest rock. We all had a good laugh and I bought a round of coffee for the shop. It could have been worse and they didn't abuse me that much. Thanks again for the advice..
Jack


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

I have an 810 on my 2500 and it is about all the plow I would put on a 3/4 ton. The local dealer has a couple of Jeeps with the smaller Blizzards on them, look to be sized about right. I had a Fisher on my 94 Wrangler and even though the plow was steel it was way too light. The Blizzard is heavy to the point it will back-blade wonderfully. The leaf spring Jeep needed no help on the front end, not sure about the newer coil suspension.


----------

